# 32 GB Pen Drive Problem



## nilesh_dev (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello,
guyz please see the screenshot of the problem of my 32 GB Kingston PenDrive 

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/bad3b09294.jpg

empty folders , corrupted folders ,blank Files , Videos cannot be renderred in Media players.....:4-dontkno
even i have come across some peoples saying Antivirus Problem some saying Driver problem some saying OS problem
let me tell u please see the image carefully i hav Avast! Pro edition daily updated Win Xp Sp3 and all Motherboard Drivers and resources UPDATED. and further more u can see the hidden files also if u are thinking of some hidden or system files are using the Disk space its NOT..:sigh:

i even came across a problem like all the folders and file names got chagnged into some symbol language and the sige was full i dont kno y this happens all files get deleted automatically i have only succeded one time perfect data transfer so far dat too 10kb document file 
I am just FED up of this pen drive i lost my valuable Games n Videos through this pendrive transfer


HELP ME!!!:normal::normal::normal:

Regards 
Nilesh


----------



## nilesh_dev (Dec 3, 2008)

WTH can no body atleast reply to this POST???? 

GUYZ pls need reply what do i do???throw it???

ANYBODY here?


----------



## Asiangotchi (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi.

Have you attempted to format it?


----------



## ben31 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised if you bought it on eBay from china


----------



## nilesh_dev (Dec 3, 2008)

Asiangotchi said:


> Hi.
> 
> Have you attempted to format it?


formatting works fine even checked it in Disk Management its showing 31.2 GB well even i tried formatting thru boot disk still problem persists

and to more that i recently have transfered 200 mb movie clips which was working but not more than that was recovered


----------



## nilesh_dev (Dec 3, 2008)

ben31 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if you bought it on eBay from china


no online deal it was face 2 face deal which i admit it was cheap i bought it for mere Rs. 500 but dont kno the person :sigh:


----------



## techkingston08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi nilesh dev,

If formatting doesn't clear up the problem then it should be replaced under warranty. Here is an Email address to contact for warranty service in your region.
[email protected] 

Kingston Tech Support


----------



## nilesh_dev (Dec 3, 2008)

techkingston08 said:


> Hi nilesh dev,
> 
> If formatting doesn't clear up the problem then it should be replaced under warranty. Here is an Email address to contact for warranty service in your region.
> [email protected]
> ...


mailed w8ing for reply......
anyways how to find if it is in warranty period???
there is nothing written on the pen drive and also on its cover


----------

